# Midway



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Just got the MidwayUSA September 2010 flyer in the mail today and it's loaded with good deals. Here's the link if you don't get it delivered to your home:

Midway September 2010 Flyer


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Not too many outfits will send out a catalog anymore. I get mine in the mail every year.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Don't forget that their customer servie is freaking awesome.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the link!!!!


----------

